# My own take on the Duocast



## pi.cast (Aug 24, 2021)

Hello Folks,
this summer I’ve been working at my second pedal pcb build: a duocast!

This one feels special to me, because my basement/workshop has been flooded at the end of july and all my equipment and tools have been submerged by water, dirt and mud.

Pretty much everything has been permanently damaged, but I was able to rescue the almost fully assembled duocast pcb and after a good clean up with loads of contact cleaner it was still alive!

It has been built as close to the original as possible with BI technologies potentiomenters, a genuine Triad Magnetic transformer,
Panasonic FC electrolytic capacitors, and Neve/Marconi style knobs.

Please excuse the knock-off graphic, but it looks so rad and I consider it a tribute to the designer.
Also the pedal won’t ever be up for sales.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 24, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your flood troubles, but the Duocast looks CLEAN! Like it was completely unscathed. 

I'm throwing out some water damaged stuff right now (leaky roof), luckily none of it is my pedal-building stuff.


----------



## Flying (Aug 24, 2021)

I really should try one of these, what transistor did you use, it looks Russian?


----------



## pi.cast (Aug 24, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Sorry to hear about your flood troubles, but the Duocast looks CLEAN! Like it was completely unscathed.
> 
> I'm throwing out some water damaged stuff right now (leaky roof), luckily none of it is my pedal-building stuff.


Thanks! Even If I realize it’s just stuff, seeing my basement flooded was quite heart-breaking. Finishing this duocast build really helped me to get over it!


----------



## pi.cast (Aug 24, 2021)

Flying said:


> I really should try one of these, what transistor did you use, it looks Russian?


You really should! It is a fun build and a very good sounding pedal! The transistor is a russian p28 with roughly 80 hfe.


----------



## TheSin (Aug 24, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## gmr (Aug 25, 2021)

Looks amazing. Love those knobs. are those NOS, or is someone making them again?


----------



## peccary (Aug 25, 2021)

gmr said:


> Looks amazing. Love those knobs. are those NOS, or is someone making them again?


LMS sells them here: https://lovemyswitches.com/neve-marconi-style-wing-knob-1-4-smooth-shaft-26mm-od/

I have some because I live the look, but they're pretty large and I haven't found a pedal for them yet.


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 25, 2021)

peccary said:


> I have some because I live the look, but they're pretty large and I haven't found a pedal for them yet.


I got a bunch off of ebay before LMS started selling them. In the same boat as you: any time I think I'm going to use them, they end up looking too big to me and I sub them for something else.


----------



## temol (Aug 25, 2021)

peccary said:


> LMS sells them here: https://lovemyswitches.com/neve-marconi-style-wing-knob-1-4-smooth-shaft-26mm-od/


A bit cheaper offer








						15.75US $ 10% OFF|Dark Red Vintage Marconi Neve Style Pointer Knob For Hifi Audio Vintage Guitar Amp Effect Pedal Overdrive Dj 6.4mm Brass Insert - Home Theater Amplifiers - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## pi.cast (Aug 25, 2021)

gmr said:


> Looks amazing. Love those knobs. are those NOS, or is someone making them again?


Thanks!
The knobs are modern reproductions. As per other members’ replies they can be found in different places over the internet. 

I got mine from don-audio. They sell both plastic and metal versions, but metal are almost 20 euros each so I have obviously chosen plastic.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 25, 2021)

I love those knobs. Got a few projects lined up with those already


----------



## Kroars (Oct 2, 2021)

pi.cast said:


> Hello Folks,
> this summer I’ve been working at my second pedal pcb build: a duocast!
> 
> This one feels special to me, because my basement/workshop has been flooded at the end of july and all my equipment and tools have been submerged by water, dirt and mud.
> ...


2nd pedal build?! What a beautifully clean job inside and out!! Nice work!!


----------



## pi.cast (Oct 4, 2021)

Kroars said:


> 2nd pedal build?! What a beautifully clean job inside and out!! Nice work!!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Preverb (Oct 4, 2021)

I am just starting out too.  This one is on my list.  I was going to do a barbershop and possibly a Lightspeed first.  Is it possible to source the transformer and most of the parts at Tayda?  (Except for the germanium transistor)  Sourcing parts is really annoying living in Aus. I was hoping to just use pedalpcb and tayda.  I think I can source all the parts for the 2 builds I am considering.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 4, 2021)

Preverb said:


> I am just starting out too.  This one is on my list.  I was going to do a barbershop and possibly a Lightspeed first.  Is it possible to source the transformer and most of the parts at Tayda?  (Except for the germanium transistor)  Sourcing parts is really annoying living in Aus. I was hoping to just use pedalpcb and tayda.  I think I can source all the parts for the 2 builds I am considering.


You can't get the transformer at tayda. They were scarce last year but look to be readily available (in the US) now


----------



## HamishR (Oct 5, 2021)

I got the transformers from Mouser.


----------



## andare (Oct 6, 2021)

pi.cast said:


> Thanks!
> The knobs are modern reproductions. As per other members’ replies they can be found in different places over the internet.
> 
> I got mine from don-audio. They sell both plastic and metal versions, but metal are almost 20 euros each so I have obviously chosen plastic.


I almost bought RCA knobs from Don Audio until I said, let's see if I can find them cheap on eBay and bam, I bought 15 in 3 colors, black, white and burgundy. There are several Chinese vendors who sell these Marconi knobs on eBay, single color and mixed sets are available. Great to use on project guitars and basses!

I just love knobs (don't tell my gf)


----------

